# Female Burmese Squat Frog (Calluella guttulata)



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Large, healthy female Burmese Squat frog with beautiful markings for sale. Calluella guttulata 
























Collection from Chester only, Pm for collection details.
£16 for Adult Female or will swap for Salamanders or Hyla Arborea.
Regards Krisztian


----------



## HforHERP (Feb 12, 2013)

Post in classifieds?


----------

